

Why I Hacked Donkey Kong for My Daughter - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/03/donkey-kong-pauline-hack/?cid=co6309434

======
ignostic
This is actually the first time I'm hearing about it. I would have thought all
the non-trolls would have my same reaction: I said, "huh, that's neat," and
moved on. Looking back on some of the coverage and comments, I'm stunned. Are
traditional gender roles so deeply entrenched in our society that adding a
female player to the game is a news-worthy "statement"?

